# Positive ovulation tests but no period



## Wannabeamum27

Hi, I'm 27 and been trying for a baby for the last year. I have very irregular periods so I use ovulation tests. About a month ago Id had sex and the next 2 days after I tested positive using ovulation sticks. Since ten I've still not had a period. I've done another ovulation test this morning and it was positive and a pregnancy test was negative. 

An I doing the tests at the wrong time or is there something wrong with me? Help..


----------



## TMonster

Testing positive on an ovulation test doesnt mean you will get pregnant or, unfortunately, that you even ovulated. 

There are many different possibilities for what may be going on.

1. You might be pregnant and it simply isnt registering on a test yet.

2. Since you have irregular cycles you may just have to wait a while longer for your period.

3. You may have PCOS (irregular periods are a symptom) in which case the ovulation tests don't really work for you since they may always appear as positive.

4. Even though the test came out positive you may have missed the ovulation by being too early or too late.

5. Your body may have been preparing itself to ovulate, thus the LH surge, but you never actually ovulated (this can happen multiple times over a cycle and one can have positive tests for extended periods of time) I know that I get positives even after I've ovulated when my LH is decreasing since it gets so high and I can go through cycles where I will have a couple of days of positive, a few negative, 3 or 4 more positive, more negative etc. 

6. You may have been dehydrated when taking the ovulation test and it showed a higher LH level than normal.

7. Everything could have gone just fine but the sperm simply didn't fertilize the egg or the egg didnt implant. Perhaps there wasnt enough sperm or who knows what. It can be quite annoying.

There are more reasons as well but those are the most common. Just relax and you will eventually get your period or have a + HPT.

If you think this cycle is more abnormal than your typical irregular cycle, go see a doctor.


----------



## lisaclare83

hi hun no how you feel, im in the same boat, i had positive smiley face on my ovulation test ttc since sept n no period yet i have done two pregnancy tests both negative, have had all signs of bein pregnant but nothing and still no period how annoying. im making an appt with my gp monday x


----------



## Wannabeamum27

I've just done another one and that was negative. It's so frustrating. I'd like to see my doctor but they scare me...I'm very shy so it puts me off. My periods are very weird, I can go 35 days sometimes then the next would be 100 days!


----------



## lisaclare83

Yep me too hun. Ive made my appt with doctor next fri . Im still wondering if im pregnant or not still no period myself but gona wait to get check Next wk. You should go n see your doc dont be shy is there anyone who will go with you? X


----------



## SBinRI

If your cycles are that irregular id talk to thr doc. Maybe you aren't ovulating and need Clomid. Opks were nothing hut headaches for me. Temping was way better n once I had a pattern I can pinpoint when I WILL O.


----------

